# Rest easy my little princess <3



## Meeky242 (Mar 9, 2012)

On Thursday I had to say goodbye to Guinevere. She had a really tough life and it seems it was only going to get tougher. She came to me as a little 3 week old bun. I fed her, raise her, loved her, introduced her to my other baby Luther and all was well. 

On the Monday just passed (5 days ago) she developed a bald patch under her chin. I thought this was due to her collar so that came off immediately. After giving it a salt bath and giving her some metacam she seemed to perk up a bit but the bald patch wasn't getting better. Come Wednesday night, she was looking thin, sickly, lathargic so I rushed her to our emergency vet here. After $275 I was told it was a mouth ulcer that had ruptured and I'll need to take her to the vet thursday morning ASAP to get it cleaned out and stitched up. She got a shot of ABs and pain relief and I was told to feed her critical care to keep her fluids and foods up. 

On Thursday morning I called my boss and took the morning off then at 7.30 I took giuen into our vets for what would be her last few hours. I took her in to my rabbit specialist vet (who also see my rats) and she told me it didn't look good, x-rays were taken and the verdict was final. Guien had such a horrible dental problem that her teeth were deformed and this was entirely genetic because of her age (8weeks old). Since she was so skinny and so unresponsive I had to make the decision of continue her on critical care and get her teeth done when and if she picked up or have her put to sleep. I opted for sleep as I wasn't willing to put her through all that pain and torture just for my benefit. 

I've had her cremated and am just waiting on the return of her ashes. I may have only had her for 5 weeks but when you raise something, feeding it 4-6 times a day for 3 weeks you really bond to it. 

Rest well my gorgeous girl. Mummy loves you so so SO much. I'm sorry it was so hard for you but I hope all the love that Luther, the two cats and I gave you was proof enough that someone cared about you so very much. Please take care over the bridge, binky free gorgeous girl as we will meet again one day. But till then, remember we love you.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 9, 2012)

We're so sorry you lost your little girl.:cry1:


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 9, 2012)

My heartfelt condolences for the loss of your little princess. 

K


----------



## gmas rabbit (Mar 9, 2012)

I am so sorry for the loss of your little girl. A few weeks ago we had to make a similar decesion about Harley that was only 13 weeks old. It is hard, but the alternative is harder. I am sure that Harley was waiting for her a the bridge, little boy and little girl bonded at the bridge. She is out of pain and knew love and comfort while she was here.


----------



## LakeCondo (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm so sorry, but she knew you did all you could & ending her pain was the right thing to do.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Mar 11, 2012)

Oh no, I"m so very sorry to hear about your little sweetie. Such a cutie, too. 
RIP bunnzerdoodle, see you at the Bridge!:rainbow:


----------



## Meeky242 (Mar 14, 2012)

We got Guiens ashes back yesterday  The Urn is beautiful and Louise, the cremator, was so lovely about all of it. She told me that she gave Guien a cuddle and a kiss before placing her into the kiln and was so sorry that she was so young.


----------

